# Missouri get away



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

house, well and electric are all new this spring
http://www.vipsalemmo.com/propertie...sqft=Any&beds=Any&baths=Any&type=Any&acre=Any


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

bump


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I’ve been to, stayed and know quite a few folks in Missoura.
If it isn’t God’s country it’s His timeshare.


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

bump


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Come on down to Missouri. We have a surplus of ticks and chiggers to share. The humidity is so high all you need to do is take a bar of soap and stand outside.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

I would love to move back to Dent County and Salem. If I could afford it, I'd buy it!


----------

